# My albino boas



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi there 
Sorry forgot to say I’m in the U.K.,as promised some picture of my collection 

Kahlos,my 8 yr old Kahl strain albino bci 
Such a big softie he is six ft








Next is Jim my Kahl strain albino jungle bci
He’s a big softie too and around 7ft and chunky ,the jungle gene has given a pretty cool stripe and dome colour has remained on his tail and cheeks







Next is my 2 yr old sunglow female she keeps her colour as she has got both the Hypo gene and Kahl albino gene







Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

A little video from last week of Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snaketay (Mar 1, 2018)

Gorgeous pets! I would love to have an albino someday.


----------



## Mick666 (Mar 2, 2018)

beautiful snakes, do you have any rainbow boas?


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks mick666,no I’m afraid not I had contemplated an arboreal type but would probably go for the emerald tree boa first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 2, 2018)

Love those wooden crates man.


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks, We sell them in the garden centre I work in, thought they would make great props for pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cris (Mar 2, 2018)

Do you make shoes or jackets?


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 2, 2018)

I don’t get that get that Chris? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Mar 4, 2018)

What stunning snakes Richy, absolutely love the coloring, especially Jim. What are the temperaments of the BCI in general?


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks snapped 
Most are gentle
Giants. All my albinos are just so chilled ,none of them
Are viv defensive either.i have a couple that are but I
Just give them a quick
Stroke either with my hand or the hook and lift them straight out, like all snakes there can be some right snappy ones but I’ve been pretty lucky. My adult female who gave me a litter last year is a grump and been tagged by her a few times ,
all love there food and would probably eat every day if you they could
Jim is really nice,the jungle gene has kept his colour really well as most albinos loose there colour by the time there two,most albino boas have a bit of pink
On them when born , the sunglow will keep a lot of her orange as the genes needed for a sunglow are the Hypo gene which is co dominant and the albino gene which is recessive so both parents must carry the gene,the jungle is also co dominant 


Here a picture of Jim with my 18yr old son as you can see he’s a big chunky snake






think he was eyeing the cat up in the picture for a spot of lunch






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Samantha115 (Apr 5, 2018)

They look amazing <3 How do they react on your cat?


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks Samantha, I try keep them apart just incase, it wouldn’t go down too well as a 7ft boa would definitely be able to eat to her that’s for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Caught sunglow about to have a drink


Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk



still got loads of colour


----------

